# My first Pheasant.



## Chuck78 (Dec 25, 2004)

This is my first pheasant and the dog belongs to my brother. It was his first hunt. It was kinda funny, he needs some more training, he actually pounced on the bird. Because of that day I am now hooked on hunting birds. Here is a pic of my brother, his dog, and me.


----------



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

Congrates and your first bird and i hope you get many more in the future.

If you ever get to s,w ohio let me know i might join you in a hunt.


Insane-----------out


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

heck of a nice bird! now that deer is for the most part over, ill be able to get out even more


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Make sure you save one of the feathers for the future. We stuck them in the rafters or beam in the garage to compair birds. Great eatin too!  Im on my 4th bird dog(2-labs/Golden/beagle) and we love every minuto!


----------

